# Grocery Store Strawberry



## Madriver Wines (May 3, 2009)

3.5 lbs. very ripe Strawberries
appr. 2lbs. sugar SG=1.085
1/4 tsp. wine tannin
1/4 tsp. Pectic emzyme
1 1/2 tsp. acid blend
Yeast nutrient as directed on bottle
1 campden tablet
Champagne Yeast


Clean strawberries removing all the white part of the berry around the stem. Cut berries into chunks and freeze on a cookie sheet. Thaw berries and place in primary.Dissolve campden tab in very warm water and add to berries. Add tannin, acid blend and pectic enzyme. Smash berries, I used a old fashoned potato masher, cover and let sit 24 hours. Stir occasionally.
Add sugar , water to 5 quart mark, yeast nutrient and stir well. Pitch yeast and don't stir. Cover loosely or gas lock if you want but air is good right now.
Punch down the cap at least twice a day until activity almost stops. There will be alot of solids and strawberry flesh this will break down pretty well over several days.
At the 5 to 7 day mark when activity has almost stopped rack into secondary and put under gas lock. Wait a week and if there is too much lees (if you used a strainer bag this is not such a problem but space may be limited) rack again, When SG is around .996 and stable add 1 crushed campden tablet and potassium sorbate to stablize, allow to clear. This should take 6-8 weeks once clear rack again back sweeten if desired by boiling same type of fruit juice down to about 1/3 volume adding a cup of sugar and very slowly add to taste. As Wade always says be sure to go slow and don't over sweeten your wine. Bottle and age 3 months to a year and enjoy. Potential alcohol will be 11 to 12%.


----------

